# Can a bfp on day 15dpt change to a bfn???



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

This is probably a stupid question but i need to ask it, our test date is Monday 19th and we decided to test today (17th) because if the result was a bfn we wanted to have the weekend to recover. Anyway, i tested this morning twice with two different tests and got two bfp!!!
Very excited, but know i have to test again on Monday for the clinic and am scarred that it will change to the bfn?!!?? Think i am being paranoid, but too scared to believe it.
Has this happened to anyone?
Lots of love and baby dust
CLB


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

CLB78 said:


> our test date is Monday 19th


sending in the peestick police 

~I had ET on 2nd May - 2d transfer- last year and had my beta -at my clinic- done on 14th...Now a lot will depend upon whether or not any triggershot is out of your system, 15d seems a long time for it still to be in there..... Without trying to get your hopes up it is looking pretty good from where I am sitting.
This is why we send in the peestick police though cos people getting bfns before test date ask if it will change and people getting bfps ask if it could change....


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

well, cautiously, very cautiously, if it is a 25 sensitivity, it is probably good news. (but I don't want to say that yet. fingers crossed) 

if it were a 10 sensitivity, unfort there's more room for error and normal hcg or trigger shot hcg tipping it over. 

here's hoping for you, xxx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

I would say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 15dpt will be a successful pregnancy


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you for your replies, offical test date tomorrow, so i keep my fingers crossed.
x


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

anna the third said:


> well, cautiously, very cautiously, if it is a 25 sensitivity, it is probably good news. (but I don't want to say that yet. fingers crossed)
> 
> if it were a 10 sensitivity, unfort there's more room for error and normal hcg or trigger shot hcg tipping it over.
> 
> here's hoping for you, xxx


I meant to ask in the last post, what does the 25 or 10 sensitivity mean?


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

CLB congratulations honey go enjoy it we tested 1 day early too well done fantastic

whippet x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

the number 10 or 25 is the concentration that triggers a line. it's written on each one. 
i test early so i use the low concnetration bUT the problem with that is that the trigger shot can tip it over and one's own blood has hcg at a very low level normally as well. 
so im going to change to a 25 or 50. 
good lcuk tomorrow. xx


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, i have looked at the tests i have done so far and cant find where it says about the trigger concerntrations amount, but i did two tests yesterday and one today and they have all been positive, i got two more to test tomorrow on official test day so fingers crossed, if they come back positive then i must be pregnant?!? Now all i have to worry about is a chemical pregnancy.
Thanks again
CLB


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Looking really good hun but good luck for tomorrow  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for all your support and kind words, tested twice again this morning and both came back bfp's so five tests in three days, from three different brands, they cant all be wrong!
Just called the hospital and our first scan is on the 9th June, 
Stay with us Bert and Ernie, Mummy and Daddy love you very much.   

LOL
CLB


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations CLB!!! 

Enjoy every fabulous minute hun 

There's a 'Waiting for First Scan' thread if you want to join the ladies on there.....I'll leave the link for you:

*Waiting for 1st Scan - Part 3*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134956.435

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

great news!  growing and sticky vibes coming your way


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hurrah!! congrats!! xx


----------



## Emilski (Jan 10, 2008)

I think congrats is in order - I tested from Day 12 and got BFP every time


----------

